# suche neue berufliche Herausforderung



## Kala Schnikov (26 Januar 2010)

Hallo miteinander. Ich bin der Maik und suche eine neue berufliche Herausforderung. Ich habe einige Jahre als Energieelektroniker in einem Unternehmen des Sondermaschinenbaus (Presswerkautomatisierung) gearbeitet und dort Schaltschränke, Bedienpulte und Maschinen verdrahtet/installiert. Nebenbei habe ich 4 Jahre lang eine Technikerschule besucht und erfolgreich die Qualifikation zum staatlich geprüften Techniker erworben. Mein letzter Arbeitgeber war ein Förderanlagen- und Hochregalbauer. Dort habe ich überwiegend die PC-Visualisierung der Anlagen erstellt. Aber auch die Programmierung der Bedienpanels, Programmierung/Inbetriebnahme von Förderanlagen und Betreuung eines Teststandes im Haus zählten zu meinen Aufgaben. Ich habe Erfahrung in S7; WinCC flex 08; ZenOn; Pro Face; SEW Movitools; WinMod.

Ich suche ab sofort einen neuen Wirkungskreis im Raum Nürnberg mit oben genannten Schwerpunkten. Gerne arbeite ich mich aber auch in andere Tätigkeiten ein, die meiner Qualifikation entsprechen.


Mfg Maik


----------



## alym33 (23 September 2010)

*Immer noch?*

Hallo Maik,
suchst Du immer noch enen Job?


----------



## Kala Schnikov (23 September 2010)

Danke für die Nachfrage. Ich habe einen neuen Job und bin damit zufrieden.


----------



## IBFS (23 September 2010)

Kala Schnikov schrieb:


> Danke für die Nachfrage. Ich habe einen neuen Job und bin damit zufrieden.


 
Bestimmt als Waffenreiniger, oder? Herr "Kala Schnikov" *ROFL*


Der Scherz mußte jetzt sein.

Frank


----------

